# Torn paw pads



## DocBrown (Jan 19, 2007)

My poor baby. I took him to the tennis courts today to play fetch, and since the turf was dry (before we would go to the courts, there was either snow or a lot of puddles) he tore 3 out of 4 of his pads pretty badly. They aren't bleeding heavily, but there is a thin flap of skin hanging. It doesn't seem flimsy enough to cut it though. I did a bit of Googling of what I should do and these were some things I found:

-Keep wound clean and keep them off their feet as much as possible the next couple days.
-Put "New Skin" ointment on the pads and then wrap them in gauze or get baby/toddler size socks over feet to prevent licking.

I plan on doing the above, just wondering if there were any other "Do's" and "Don'ts" I should be aware of while my poor boy heals.


----------



## RubySlippers (Apr 19, 2007)

Sounds like you got it all covered! When Ruby did this a couple weeks ago, I had refrained from taking her on walks for 3 days (she would limp because it hurt so bad), and no bug chasing and stomping.

I also used Badger Balm "healing balm" on her feet- cleared up nicely. Back on her feet with no limp by day 4. Oh! I cleaned and re-applied twice a day.

Didn't do the socks- wonder if she would keep them on...


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

Dante did this last winter, it was horrible!
I actually did take him to the vet, they snipped off the flapping pieces and then I put him in boots. Now that was a sight, him walking in those boots at first!
He was better within a couple of days


----------



## NCSFK9 (Oct 9, 2006)

This actually happened to me yesterday. While Trace didn't tear his actual _foot _pads, he tore both of the extra ones that are up a bit on the leg near the wrist joint on his front legs. I don't even know what they are called, but they are pads, just not the ones that he walks on.

We were out at training at a local closed down mall and we were outside on the old, rough blacktop. He would make his finds, alert, and he would get his toy. The only way I could imagine him tearing them is by the way he puts his front legs out in front of him to stop abruptly to get his toy. Other than that, they don't touch the ground.

I first noticed when he brought his toy back to me and we were playing tug...my sweatshirt and the front of my pants were all blood. Man, did they bleed!!

I put some antiseptic powder on them and wrapped them up. I did notice there was some flaps hanging and I was more comfortable going to the vet instead of treating them myself. I've heard pad tears can be slow to heal and hard to treat.

They too, snipped off the flapping pieces. They said it would heal better & easier with the dead flaps cut off. It didn't seem to hurt him much to get them cut off. They wrapped both paws up and off we went. 

I changed the bandage today and re-bandaged after using betadine & Neosporin. I wrap by putting some Neosporin on a gauze pad and putting that over the wound, putting cotton wrapping around that, and finishing with some vet wrap. (Vet wrap is some wonderful, wonderful stuff!







)

I also had a female a few years back that would wear down her rear foot pads & nails while swimming (she was such a nut!) She would wear them down until they bled too. They weren't too bad, so as soon as she laid down for the night, I would put some Neosporin on them so she didn't get up and rub it off. During the day, I would use New Skin, but it seemed to come off quickly. She was back to normal in a week or so.

My guess is this happened because this is Trace's first real exposure to abrasive blacktop since last year. My house is carpeted and the ground has been covered by snow for months, so he has had no real exposure to anything abrasive for awhile. I'm sure in a month or so they will callous and become harder.

I would wash his pads at least twice a day with an antiseptic solution (I use Nolvasan from the vets) and I would also use Neosporin. That seems to help quite a bit with pain and helping them to heal.

Good luck! Keep us posted!


----------



## NCSFK9 (Oct 9, 2006)

I forgot to add....

I do soak the wrapping before I try to remove it. The Neosporin dries and gets stuck to the pad and it's less painful for Trace if I wet the wrapping and let it sit for a minute or so before I try to remove the wrapping. It still is a bit painful for him, but not as much.


----------



## sleachy (Aug 10, 2001)

Tooz used to shred her feet all the time! First couple times, I was upset over it...even took her to the vet. Five sutures later, the dead skin just sluffed off, sutures and all!







Now, I just leave it be. I won't exercise the dog with a foot wound but I won't go crazy to treat it either. Since I started using Tuffoot, we have had NO problems! I swear by it! Here is their website... TUFFOOT ...nice folks and if you have questions they are very helpful! 


> Quote:...he tore both of the extra ones that are up a bit on the leg near the wrist joint on his front legs. I don't even know what they are called, but they are pads, just not the ones that he walks on.


Carpal pads I think? Yup, Tooz has shredded those too in the past! I put the Tuffoot on those and her dewclaws pads too and I haven't had any problems since.


----------



## bearlasmom (Sep 21, 2006)

you can keep the socks on with bandage tape. the stuff that the vets use. it works wonders. you can also put witch hazel on the cuts mixed with some vitamin e, but use it AFTER THE NEW SKIN HAS BEEN APPLIED.


----------



## Ashten (May 20, 2000)

I did this once to one of my dogs. Took her for a bike ride on a hot day. Didn't realize how 'hot' the pavement would be and burnt the pads off of most of her feet. I felt HORRIBLE!!! I soaked them in epson salt. They healed pretty quickly. 

IF you are worried about infection......

I had a dog that was in a really bad dog fight a few years back. Horrible wound on her leg. All skin was gone. The vet actually used honey on it to keep out infection. Put honey on it daily and then wrapped it. Worked wonderfully. My freinds dog stepped on something last year and punctured the foot. Dog never really gave any indication anything was wrong thus she didn't notice til there was quite an infection. Lost ALL the skin on the foot. LOOKED horrible!!! I didn't know if any of the skin would ever come back, never mind any fur. But the real problem now was infection. I told her to use honey and wrap it til she got to the vet. Sure enuogh...that is what they kept doing. Healed up real nicely. Skin and fur came back!!


----------



## DocBrown (Jan 19, 2007)

Thank you for all the great info!! I will definately look into the Tuffoot stuff, because I'd like to prevent his paws from getting ripped up in the future.

I went to Walgreens and bought neosporin, gauze pads, athletic tape, dressing (the kind that sticks to itself), toddler socks and duct tape (to keep the socks on!). I think the padding from the dressing and gauze is easing his steps, cause he is moving around a bit more and a bit faster than yesterday. He looks soo cute with those baby socks on! Awww! And he took care of those hanging skin flaps himself, he tore them off himself last night.

How long do you think I will have to continue wrapping his paw? A couple days? A week? longer...?


----------



## JanH (Jan 21, 2007)

Several years ago had a dog jump out of a truck (yes he was secured in) and tore his front paws up...happened to be right by the vet's. He used antibiotic cream, a sterile pad and Vetrap on him...I changed it daily, leaving it time to air out in the house...he was on strict house rest until it healed (he hated that!). But he was more insulted by the booties. :-D


----------

